# Swine flu map



## Jeremy (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a map of where the swine has been reported so far

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&t=p&msa=0&msid=106484775090296685271.0004681a37b713f6b5950&ll=32.639375,-110.390625&spn=15.738151,25.488281&source=embed

Run for your lives!!  :gyroidcircle:


----------



## fitzy (Apr 27, 2009)

Ireland's all clear!! yayyy


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 27, 2009)

YES! It hit New Jersey! Go Swine flu, GO! Kill them all so Pa can have it's own beach!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 27, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Ireland's all clear!! yayyy


For now


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 27, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> YES! It hit New Jersey! Go Swine flu, GO! Kill them all so Pa can have it's own beach!


....You're a very cruel person..... > Just kidding.


----------



## Majora (Apr 27, 2009)

Wut?Piggy Virus?
Ahhhhhhh!Schweine wollen uns t


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 27, 2009)

Virginia's A-Ok for now.

Though I have to admit, it bothers me to know that the town I used to live in had someone who caught it.


----------



## IceZtar (Apr 27, 2009)

Apparently its in England now >_< . Im screwed!
Good thing it isn't quite where I am. Ill say bye when I feel ill XD .


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 27, 2009)

no! Wood county ohio is right next to me..like 2 counties away.. ):
atleast i dont live  *in* wood county


----------



## Elliot (Apr 27, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> YES! It hit New Jersey! Go Swine flu, GO! Kill them all so Pa can have it's own beach!


Oh please no! Don't kill me! I live in NJ. DONT KILL IT! Pa has 50% chance to get a beach >


----------



## Joe (Apr 27, 2009)

4 people in Ireland just got it.
Shiit.


----------



## IceZtar (Apr 27, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> 4 people in Ireland just got it.
> Shiit.


Uk are screwed I think >_< .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But I know I'll get through it cus I never have gotten sick


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2009)

It is in England!


----------



## IceZtar (Apr 27, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> It is in England!


I know >_< .
I hope I survive :/ .


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah me too...

This is getting worrying now....


----------



## Conor (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm in England and I'm kinda worried :X


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 27, 2009)

To all of you making light of this -- you have no idea how serious this can get.  Please consider reading up on the severity of past flu pandemics:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Influenza_pandemic#Notable_influenza_pandemics

*40 million people died from the Spanish flu.*

@ the main post - The flu will undoubtedly hit every major country... just a matter of time.


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 27, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> YES! It hit New Jersey! Go Swine flu, GO! Kill them all so Pa can have it's own beach!


*censored.3.0* you.
That's where I'm from.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 27, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just fooling coffeh. It would be bad if we lost NJ.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 27, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> YES! It hit New Jersey! Go Swine flu, GO! Kill them all so Pa can have it's own beach!


PA FTW!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 27, 2009)

D:


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 27, 2009)

Ehehehhe....EVERYONES GOING TO DIE WHEEEEE! *Ahem*...Oh...No...


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 27, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Ehehehhe....EVERYONES GOING TO DIE WHEEEEE! *Ahem*...Oh...No...


WHEEEEEEE
I don't have to lift a finger!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't seem like Christian behavior, Tye. What would Asheley J. think?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

Lol Kaiser pwnt


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 27, 2009)

T3h Kaiser said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y hallo thar kaizr


----------



## Ricano (Apr 27, 2009)

yeaa...no hopefully NJ doesnt get affected.. cuz then im screwed =S


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> yeaa...no hopefully NJ doesnt get affected.. cuz then im screwed =S


I hope by NJ you don't mean New Jersey, because their already infected. <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>GO! GO! GO!</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> yeaa...no hopefully NJ doesnt get affected.. cuz then im screwed =S


*Pats on back*

I'm gonna miss you


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

bai gaiz


----------



## Ricano (Apr 27, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are u serious... i dun need this either since im already sick now, and hopefully its not the swine flu cuz i have some of its symptoms....


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would SUCK! You should get it checked out by a doctor.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 27, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea... im going tomoro hopefully cuz i told the parents and they didnt listen until i got really sick right now


----------



## Caleb (Apr 27, 2009)

Illinois just fine... for now.


----------



## JOMS MOM (Apr 27, 2009)

First of all, this is not funny, and it has not hit New Jersey yet. That is New York on the map.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 27, 2009)

Florida's in the clear.

Although I am rather sick... I could be the guy that brings it here.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe this is why my internet is slow ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Maybe this is why my internet is slow ...


Lolwut?


----------



## fitzy (Apr 27, 2009)

I think there's 4 ppl being checked in Ireland today! :O


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 27, 2009)

Virginia's safe.....for now. D:


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes, Toronto is safe.....for now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

I hope this isn't just as bad as the Plague.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yesterday my sister, Lauren started talking about pigs then i told her about the swine flu and she was like ok. Then she told me that i have been eating sausages! She told me that they were made out of pigs! I toatally freaked out!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> Yesterday my sister, Lauren started talking about pigs then i told her about the swine flu and she was like ok. Then she told me that i have been eating sausages! She told me that they were made out of pigs! I toatally freaked out!!!!!!!!!!!1


Wow, really strange.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 27, 2009)

Well so far it's no where near my home in Ohio or near my home here in North Carolina.


----------



## John102 (Apr 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Virginia's A-Ok for now.
> 
> Though I have to admit, it bothers me to know that the town I used to live in had someone who caught it.


awesome, anotha brotha from VA. Hub too, awesome.

anyway, I think the world is too populated, so a flu epidemic wouldn't be _that _bad. If you want to stay alive wash your hands. Also, here are some symptoms of swine flu.

fever
cough
sore throat
body aches 
headache
chills and fatigue
vomiting
diarrhea


----------



## Ricano (Apr 27, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if those are the symptoms, then its not looking good for me... =\


----------



## Resonate (Apr 27, 2009)

Yay.  Virginia is okay...for now.

Better make sure my running shoes are ready in case it does become an... "INFECTION!"  :O


----------



## John102 (Apr 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as long as you don't live in, around, or plan to travel to Virginia all I have to say to you is this, have a fun time dying.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 27, 2009)

I've already made a safehouse from the t-virus.

Wait a second. Its the swine flu. Nevermind then.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 27, 2009)

I went to the doctor today, turns out I didn;t have the swine flu. It hasn't hit us that bad yet.


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 27, 2009)

How deadly is this anyways?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I hope this isn't just as bad as the Plague.


As long as we're not ignorant enough to believe it's housepets like the Black Plague, then we should be fine. Killing them off made it worse for them.

AND GOOD GAWD AT EVERYONE LIVING IN VIRGINIA.


----------



## tails1428 (Apr 27, 2009)

seriously people come on people have died from this in mexico allready it's not a jokeing mater.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 27, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> seriously people come on people have died from this in mexico allready it's not a jokeing mater.


Who's joking?


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no he is a cruel person


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 27, 2009)

I have been having headaches lately.
But hey that's everyday.

I doubt the flu has reached Florida.


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (Apr 27, 2009)

They are exaggerating this too much. Like they did with bird flu.
It's like we got through that fine, so we will get through this fine too.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 27, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> How deadly is this anyways?


well like 100 people have died in mexico


----------



## Orange (Apr 27, 2009)

No-one in the Benelux so far.
I hope those French people stay where they are.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 27, 2009)

You also have to take into account how the Mexicans live. In certain areas, they don't have the kind of luxuries we do.


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 27, 2009)

crap texas isnt clear =(


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 27, 2009)

Gallade526 said:
			
		

> crap texas isnt clear =(


I know what you mean. That's why I thought I had it.


----------



## MygL (Apr 27, 2009)

WRONG!

It just hit in my city today, and wont go to school...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 27, 2009)

Washington is all clear... thank god.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 27, 2009)

Did any of you read my post on page 2?


----------



## RiiRii (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like Minnesota is ok...for now! I really hope this flu doesnt start spreading like crazy! This could turn into a real Pandemic...many people have already died.


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 27, 2009)

OH MAI GAWD ITS SPREADINg


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 27, 2009)

Aww crap...it's in Indiana, which probably means it is going to spread over here to Chicago in a few hours.  I have a bad feeling that Chicago is going to get mass infected...

Ohare and Midway airports anyone?


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 27, 2009)

nononono....why does it have to be a county away from me??? whyy!!!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 27, 2009)

Madagascar better close all their ports.


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 27, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Madagascar better close all their ports.


DUN WORREH ILL PROTECT MAI FURREH!<3


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 27, 2009)

Nobody knows who got it. I still think in is the mexicans.


----------



## lilypad (Apr 27, 2009)

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> Nobody knows who got it. I still think in is the mexicans.


Do you mean who started this outbreak? Well, I was watching the news and they think that some child in a village in Mexico near a pig farm was the first person to get it. And he just had it in the beginning of April, so that shows you how fast it's spreading. It seems to me that the number of people who have it in the United States is doubling everyday so far.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 27, 2009)

AlyssaSuperbike said:
			
		

> They are exaggerating this too much. Like they did with bird flu.
> It's like we got through that fine, so we will get through this fine too.


The difference between this and the bird flu was that it never got this far in development. It remained largely in the bird population and has yet to make the jump to a stage that would allow for human to human transmission.

This virus however has already made the jump to that stage and is spreading rapidly around the world.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 27, 2009)

Like I said- I'm not worried. I'm a Biancarelli- superior immune system.


----------



## Erica (Apr 27, 2009)

What if I have it, what would you do then?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> What if I have it, what would you do then?


I'LL SAVE YOU ALL! BACK YOU PIGS! OR I'LL EAT YOU! Mehehehe

Bacon Boy  can control pigs!


----------



## Natalie27 (Apr 28, 2009)

IM SAFE IN ABERDEEN YAY


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2009)

Natalie27 said:
			
		

> IM SAFE IN ABERDEEN YAY


PIGGLIES, INFECT ABERDEEN!


----------



## Natalie27 (Apr 28, 2009)

...do they.... oh no


----------



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm too young and Pretty to DIE!!!


----------



## 'A'_to_the_'C' (Apr 28, 2009)

lol nice joke!^ xD


----------



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict (Apr 28, 2009)

Yea. But I am too young to DIE!!! :gyroidcircle: < me Going insane because of Threat to Youth.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a question.

What did the news say on how much lifespan you have remaining when you get this flu?


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 28, 2009)

Yay! no one in Norway  got this piggy sickdom!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> Yay! no one in Norway  got this piggy sickdom!


PIGGLYS! TO NORWAY WITH THE NORWALS! NORWAL OF DEATH! It'S GONNA KILL US!


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 28, 2009)

Naruto-ACWiiAdict said:
			
		

> I'm too young and Pretty to DIE!!!


Folks I'm gonna break character for just a second and say ...
_*<big><big><big><big>
WATCH OUT!!! IF YOU DON'T WE'LL ALL DIE!!!</big></big></big></big>*_


----------



## SamXX (Apr 28, 2009)

> Canadian woman is undergoing tests at a hospital in Manchester to determine if she represents England's first case of swine flu.



That's near me. :|


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 28, 2009)

Hooray! We're all gonna die!


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 28, 2009)

CLOSE THE *censored.3.0*ING BORDERS.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 28, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/H0Gkk8v7e_Q'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/H0Gkk8v7e_Q' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Kiley (Apr 28, 2009)

o mai gwod 
a lady just got off a plane in Philly nd was rushed to the hospital cuz of the swine flu
nd heres the bad part I LIVE IN THE SAME COUNTY AS PHILLY RIGHT OUTSIDE OF IT
:0


----------



## Resonate (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,517958,00.html 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swine_influenza 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2009)

Dangit, my mom was in San Antonio... That's where the flu is supposed to be.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 28, 2009)

Is it in Ohio?


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 28, 2009)

At least its not in Ireland!!

Not yet anyway!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2009)

This epidemic is mad...


----------



## Resonate (Apr 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Is it in Ohio?


One reported Case in Ohio.  :gyroid360:


----------



## star-girl (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh. My. Gosh. It's in San Antonio. That's like, what, 3 hours away from where I live! Luckily, no one in my city has been reported to have it. Yet...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2009)

*coughs again* I really don't feel good. Gonna go lay down. Bye.


----------



## Anna (Apr 28, 2009)

omg i have a sore throat what if i have the swine flu!!!!!!! </3

good bye bell tree I may never see you again :'(


----------



## Sarah (Apr 28, 2009)

*censored.2.0*.. It's in the city right beside where i live. bye.


----------



## Anna (Apr 28, 2009)

SARAH YOU LIKE OWL CITY! <333

of topic but ya.


----------



## lilypad (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm going to New York City tomorrow on a field trip to Ellis Island and Statue of Liberty, just watch I am going to catch it haha.


----------



## John102 (Apr 28, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> I'm going to New York City tomorrow on a field trip to Ellis Island and Statue of Liberty, just watch I am going to catch it haha.


bring a mask with you.


----------



## lilypad (Apr 28, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha nahh .. I'm not that extreme, I probably won't catch it unless I go around licking all the guardrails and other public places. I wonder while I am there if I see other people with masks though ... =O


----------



## Micah (Apr 28, 2009)

The swine flu was just discovered in our town. Great...


----------



## Suaure (Apr 28, 2009)

YAY! None near GA.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 28, 2009)

Aww it's in cali  (good thing mom is a nurse )


----------



## Jake123 (Apr 28, 2009)

T3h Kaiser said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAJOR LOLS!


----------



## Jake123 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not too worried, I live in Washington... So far no sign of it here.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 28, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Just a question.
> 
> What did the news say on how much lifespan you have remaining when you get this flu?


60-80 years, depending on your current age, how reckless you are in life and how healthy you eat.


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 28, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Like I said- I'm not worried. I'm a Biancarelli- superior immune system.


*infects Fabio*
<


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cool, Washington D.C. is all clear so I won't have  to worry about the flu when I'm there. >.<


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 28, 2009)

2 people in vancouver..

OHMAIGAWD


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 28, 2009)

This map is not completely updated!  It's in my state now!  It's in a town I go to every weekend!  :O


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 28, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> This map is not completely updated!  It's in my state now!  It's in a town I go to every weekend!  :O


Quick!
Maybe if we sacrifice Jeremy it'll go away!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 28, 2009)

Hm, I'm surprised no one in Florida has been infected yet.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 28, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Hm, I'm surprised no one in Florida has been infected yet.


There were cases in Miami and Orlando. :O


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 28, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I see, I've just been following the map storm provided.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh dear. 5 minutes ago, the first case of the swine flu in Ontario was reported. Goodbye world.


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 28, 2009)

Arizona is in the clear   ... for now  :gyroid:


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 28, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Oh dear. 5 minutes ago, the first case of the swine flu in Ontario was reported. Goodbye world.


o.o
good bye Canada. D:
the east and west have been infected..
to Nunavut!


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 28, 2009)

by the way you dont have to freak out that much most places have a vaccine well atleast thats what my friend said not sure but im not gonna freak out


----------



## Ms_Hobo (Apr 28, 2009)

They just should give the vaccine out to people who don't have it. It is just like rotten nail shots. You get sick from them if you don't have your shots. :\

Edit: To people who have it to. They should get vaccine.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 28, 2009)

Ms_Hobo said:
			
		

> They just should give the vaccine out to people who don't have it. It is just like rotten nail shots. You get sick from them if you don't have your shots. :\
> 
> Edit: To people who have it to. They should get vaccine.


In the swine flu scare of the 70s, 1 person died from normal swine flu.  25 people died from the vaccine!


----------



## Caleb (Apr 28, 2009)

I wish it was the t-virus. That would be a more fun way to die.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 28, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Ms_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O

I'm Scared Now.  At least, slightly more fearful than I was 2 minutes ago because you said that.  :/


----------



## Caleb (Apr 28, 2009)

Well Illinois still isnt infected.


----------



## one_eye (Apr 28, 2009)

omg guiz wer all gnna die

we have no chance at all.

Ugh. Seriously. Maintain some sort of hygiene and you'll be fine. Chillax. Srsly. You aren't gonna die.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 28, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> omg guiz wer all gnna die
> 
> we have no chance at all.
> 
> Ugh. Seriously. Maintain some sort of hygiene and you'll be fine. Chillax. Srsly. You aren't gonna die.


Exactly, of course it's okay to take the right precautions, but you people shouldn't be so paranoid about it..


----------



## EmoMuffin (Apr 28, 2009)

NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not San Diego! D:
i live in SD! >.<


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 28, 2009)

*gulp* im going to mexico this summer
wish me luck :O


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a feeling this is being blown out of proportion but i'm still scared poopless.....OH NOES I FEEL ILL READING THIS!


----------



## Nigel (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh noes! It's come to Britain!


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 29, 2009)

There's one in Ohio.

Thank god it's nowhere near Youngstown.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

There are 3 cases now in Ohio


----------



## Anna (Apr 29, 2009)

Toddler died in Texas of it today :[


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

It has spread to a few countries in Europe now...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 29, 2009)

It's going to spread worldwide and we're all gonna die in 2012.


----------



## Anna (Apr 29, 2009)

My cousin's school just got it and they closed it, thats in Torquay in England.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> My cousin's school just got it and they closed it, thats in Torquay in England.


Woah....


----------



## Growl (Apr 29, 2009)

Let me tell u something about the dying thing
1: its like any other flu, it will go away
2:<big><big>STFUN</big></big> about the world ending in 2012!!!!!!!!!!!

F.Y.I. the N means Now


----------



## Natalie27 (Apr 29, 2009)

i dont want to die of swine flu im only 10!


----------



## Anna (Apr 29, 2009)

Aww! ^


----------



## Lewis (Apr 29, 2009)

Now its come to England...Dam immigrants


----------



## Miranda (Apr 29, 2009)

There was a death in Texas from it, a toddler. It's still no where near my home town in Ohio, near Cincinnati. And luckily it's not hit North Carolina...that I know of. eek.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 29, 2009)

There are 2 cases close to me here in Ohio.

It wont affect you much other than being ill for a few days unless you are really young, or really old.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 29, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> There was a death in Texas from it, a toddler. It's still no where near my home town in Ohio, near Cincinnati. And luckily it's not hit North Carolina...that I know of. eek.


Nothing official at least.


----------



## JJH (Apr 29, 2009)

None in Madagascar.


----------



## Conor (Apr 29, 2009)

You all need to calm down..its only killed people in and from Mexico, the Toddler that died in Texas came in from Mexico when he already had the disease.
I am still kinda worried - someone from London's got it...


----------



## JJH (Apr 29, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> You all need to calm down..its only killed people in and from Mexico, the Toddler that died in Texas came in from Mexico when he already had the disease.
> I am still kinda worried - someone from London's got it...


no u

The only safe place left on Earth is Madagascar.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That happened in one of the schools i compete against...


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 29, 2009)

According to a rumor, some kid got sent home with the Swine flu!  :O  I'm kinda scared now.


----------



## TheAnimalCrossingBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Its Near me but i'm not infec......*Falls down to the floor choking* Help me!!!!!!!!Kiddin'....For now.......


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 29, 2009)

A school in North Chicago was just shut down.
Now im scared.. o-0


----------



## sarahbear (Apr 29, 2009)

None in PA... yet.


----------



## kalinn (Apr 29, 2009)

swine flu is stupid


----------



## Ricano (Apr 29, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> swine flu is stupid


how is it stupid....

stupid that people have died from it?
stupid that it has now reached Phase 5 of the pandemic scale?
stupid that it can become a worldwide pandemic?
yeaaa...no.


----------



## Nic (Apr 29, 2009)

Natalie27 said:
			
		

> i dont want to die of swine flu im only 10!


OM*G, GO BACK TO CLUB PENGUIN OR WHATEVER YOU PLAY. If not, If your mature then stay if not leave.


----------



## Nic (Apr 29, 2009)

1976: Fear of a great plague!

On the cold afternoon of February 5, 1976, an Army recruit told his drill instructor at Fort Dix that he felt tired and weak but not sick enough to see military medics or skip a big training hike.

Within 24 hours, 19-year-old Pvt. David Lewis of Ashley Falls, Mass., was dead, killed by an influenza not seen since the plague of 1918-19, which took 500,000 American lives and 20 million worldwide.

Two weeks after the recruit's death, health officials disclosed to America that something called "swine flu" had killed Lewis and hospitalized four of his fellow soldiers at the Army base in Burlington County.

The ominous name of the flu alone was enough to touch off civilian fear of an epidemic. And government doctors knew from tests hastily conducted at Dix after Lewis' death that 500 soldiers had caught swine flu without falling ill.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 29, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of the deaths have been in Mexico, which doesn't exactly have the best hygiene standards and health care. The only other death was from a toddler, which is possible from the regular flu..


----------



## Nic (Apr 29, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Furry you are right. While doing research after school I found something that amazed me. At the age of 26 to 44 is the dates of patients with this disease..  And also for more news.

The swine flu is likely a descendant of the Spanish flu that caused a devastating pandemic in humans in 1918


----------



## Nic (Apr 29, 2009)

Swine influenza has become a greater problem in recent decades as the evolution of the virus has resulted in inconsistent responses to traditional vaccines. Standard commercial swine flu vaccines are effective in controlling the infection when the virus strains match enough to have significant cross-protection, and custom (autogenous) vaccines made from the specific viruses isolated are created and used in the more difficult cases.

Present vaccination strategies for SIV control and prevention in swine farms, typically include the use of one of several bivalent SIV vaccines commercially available in the United States. Of the 97 recent H3N2 isolates examined, only 41 isolates had strong serologic cross-reactions with antiserum to three commercial SIV vaccines. Since the protective ability of influenza vaccines depends primarily on the closeness of the match between the vaccine virus and the epidemic virus, the presence of nonreactive H3N2 SIV variants suggests that current commercial vaccines might not effectively protect pigs from infection with a majority of H3N2 viruses.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 29, 2009)

Dang its spread to Illinois, Oh well.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 29, 2009)

OH SHI- i have a cough, runny nose, and sore throat...OMG lmao i hope i dont have it
But Im Pretty Hungry OM NOMNOMNOM


----------



## EmoMuffin (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my school is get shut down, oh well it was nice knowing everyone >.<
SanDiego!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## John102 (Apr 29, 2009)

the flu is getting too close to VA, it's time time to teach the North Carolinians to stay off our land.


----------



## Nic (Apr 29, 2009)

I have swine influenza.


----------



## Growl (Apr 29, 2009)

:brrrr: but if treated u won't die  :brrrr:


----------



## crystal_skull (Apr 29, 2009)

idk about yall but im kinda scared cus i live in texas


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 29, 2009)

I have avian flu

kickin it old skool, yo


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Apr 29, 2009)

oh god, i live in saskatchewan!

its surronding me


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 29, 2009)

its spreading fast, i wander when its going to hit where i live.


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 30, 2009)

I think everyone has lost perspective with this virus.  It is, of course, scary that there is no vaccine to _prevent_ catching the swine flu, but the virus is susceptible to the prescription antiviral drugs oseltamivir and zanamivir.  It's also important to note that the "flu shot" everyone lines up to get each year is nothing more than a best guess... a vaccine against the particular strain of influenza that is most likely to spread that season.

The words 'epidemic' and 'pandemic' are being used to describe this outbreak.  I suppose these terms are technically accurate, but the terms themselves have vague definitions.  An epidemic is defined as an infectious disease that spreads in a given human population, at a rate which "substantially exceeds what is expected."  A pandemic is an epidemic on a multi-national or even multi-continental scale.  Since nobody expected the swine flu to mutate and become infectious to humans, then it could be argued that _one_ case of swine flu being contracted by humans would be an epidemic.

Here, though, is the perspective I think we all need.  Swine flu, though new and scary, is nothing more than an unexpected (albeit strong) influenza.  According to the CDC: annually, in the United States, over 200,000 people on average will be hospitalized with the flu.  On average, 36,000 Americans die each year from the complications of flu.
To date (as of the time I'm writing this), the CDC's statistics on swine flu show that currently 91 Americans have been diagnosed with confirmed cases of swine flu, of which 1 has died.

Calm down, take deep cleansing breaths.  It's still early in this flu's existence.  There is a good chance that a vaccine will be developed and distributed before this can _truly_ become what I would consider an epidemic.


----------



## Anna (Apr 30, 2009)

you wouldn't die anyway


----------



## JJH (Apr 30, 2009)

yesterday i sneezed

ZOMGIHASSWINEFLUNOWAYIDUNWANNADIEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm scared for my life.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sick with the flu actually...


----------



## Kyle (Apr 30, 2009)

Only 2 reported in my state and not even in the same county... weeeeelllll, that is just the reported cenus, right? I doubt that it is truly only 2...
Mainly popular cities, not to my suprise.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 30, 2009)

230 Suspected cases in England, only 8 confirmed.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 30, 2009)

Damn it.....The Swine flu is in Maryland I think..That's what everybody was saying.....Closer.....Closer......To VA.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 30, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> To all of you making light of this -- you have no idea how serious this can get.  Please consider reading up on the severity of past flu pandemics:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Influenza_pandemic#Notable_influenza_pandemics
> 
> ...


Back then they did not have the technology or medical breakthroughs we have today either.
So yes, I am making light of this.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 30, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but guess what... viruses and diseases are not stagnant.  They evolve as well, actually at a faster rate than we improve on medicinal technology.  Same concept with computer hackers -- they always seem to be one step ahead of those trying to thwart them.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree with Bulerias.

But even though you might be putting on a brave face, it's probably just to hide that you're actually worried.
So don't pretend because, let's face it... We all are.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 30, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I agree with Bulerias.
> 
> *But even though you might be putting on a brave face, it's probably just to hide that you're actually worried.*
> So don't pretend because, let's face it... We all are.


Yeah dawg, I could probably get it today.
My history teacher shares the same view as I do on the swine flu and just take regular precautions like you do every year with the flu; wash your hands and sneeze into a tissue or something...

@ Bul: Computer viruses can be avoided easily if you take the right measures and use common sense. Same with flus.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah but their's always that one that sneaks through.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 30, 2009)

Kolvo, I'm not disagreeing.  I don't think we need to take any super-cautious measures like live in isolation for the next few months.  However, most people in the world do not take ANY precautions against the flu/contagious diseases.  Which is why the WHO is working hard for more people to become aware that precautions ARE necessary.  Handwashing, avoiding public places/gatherings, etc... common sense isn't so common anymore, you know?


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 30, 2009)

The newest case of it is in Tennessee, where I live.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 30, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Yeah but their's always that one that sneaks through.


Well between you and me, I'm not worried. There are billions of people on Earth and I'm not worried I'll be one of them. Yes, they say that about STDs too, but they can be avoided too with precautions.


----------



## SamXX (Apr 30, 2009)

I see what you're saying and why you're not worried but when it's in the town next to you it's hard not to be.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 30, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kolvo, I'm not disagreeing.  I don't think we need to take any super-cautious measures like live in isolation for the next few months.  However, most people in the world do not take ANY precautions against the flu/contagious diseases.  Which is why the WHO is working hard for more people to become aware that precautions ARE necessary.  Handwashing, avoiding public places/gatherings, etc... common sense isn't so common anymore, you know?


I agree, we should just do the same routine around this time of the year, because it is normally flu season and just do as you said. But since you never go to public school like I do, it's kind of hard to avoid public gatherings since _public_ school is just one daily gathering.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 30, 2009)

theres been a report of it in my state ( MN)...also i have the symtoms for it so i might have it but im not sure


----------



## QNT3N (Apr 30, 2009)

Growl said:
			
		

> :brrrr: but if treated u won't die  :brrrr:


*censored.2.6*.

Everyone reacts differently to vaccines.


----------



## alexrattata (Apr 30, 2009)

mexukins did this i dont wunt to die


----------



## SamXX (Apr 30, 2009)

This is going to sound so stupid but... This won't be like a permanant thing will it?
There will be a vaccine won't there?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 30, 2009)

alexrattata said:
			
		

> mexukins did this i dont wunt to die


Your ignorance must be punished.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 30, 2009)

alexrattata said:
			
		

> mexukins did this i dont wunt to die


Wow thats so immature.
It's from animals and originated from swine.. not mexicans.
Dont be like that.


----------



## Robin (Apr 30, 2009)

alexrattata said:
			
		

> mexukins did this i dont wunt to die


It came from pigs. <_<


----------



## crakgenius (May 1, 2009)

I still contend that Swine Flu is NO EPIDEMIC.  What is an epidemic, is paranoia and fear.  Most of the dots on this map are of SUSPECTED cases... in other words, cases where someone exhibited enough of the symptoms to raise concern.  But each case is then laboratory tested to see if it really is swine flu.  Yes the CDC in America, and the WHO worldwide, are taking this very seriously, and are concerned by the severity of this disease.  But, as of today... well, yesterday now since it's after midnight... the total number of laboratory confirmed cases WORLDWIDE is only 257... of which 8 have died.

From the WHO:
 The United States Government has reported 109 laboratory confirmed human cases, including one death. Mexico has reported 97 confirmed human cases of infection, including seven deaths.

The following countries have reported laboratory confirmed cases with no deaths - Austria (1), Canada (19), Germany (3), Israel (2), Netherlands (1), New Zealand (3), Spain (13), Switzerland (1) and the United Kingdom (8).


----------



## SamXX (May 1, 2009)

Also... who is the WHO?
I've been seeing it a lot recently and I have no idea who he/she is.


----------



## bananaoracle (May 1, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Also... who is the WHO?
> I've been seeing it a lot recently and I have no idea who he/she is.


World Health Organization


----------



## Leslie141 (May 3, 2009)

a school near me shut down cuz` of the Virus


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> alexrattata said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think it was just the pigs, all animals! idk


----------



## John102 (May 3, 2009)

omg, it's in VA, but that's not the bad part, the bad part is thtat it's IN MY COUNTY!

*runs for life*

here's a more updated map.
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=swine%20flu&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

(click on the "2009 Swine Flu (H1N1) Outbreak Map" link.)


----------



## Leslie141 (May 3, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the animals!??? its only from pigs. i think


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I heard that any animals can carry it. :O


----------



## Leslie141 (May 3, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even bunnies!!!????


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O

I think so... :O

:O


----------



## Leslie141 (May 3, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhh! i have two bunnies!!!!!!


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw the picture! :O


----------



## Leslie141 (May 3, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie141 (May 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i look so ugly in this pic


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, That's so cute!


----------



## DirtyD (May 3, 2009)

what is with all the spam lately


----------



## Leslie141 (May 3, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> what is with all the spam lately


spam?? my Trend Micro said its a safe page


----------



## Joe (May 3, 2009)

I hope the one in Ireland doesn't spread.


----------



## Sinep1 (May 3, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I hope the one in Ireland doesn't spread.


Me too!!


----------

